# en voiture, coller au cul



## LillyOfTheValley

Ola

Comment traduire en espagnol l expression francaise "coller au cul" quand quelqu un vous suit de trop pres en voiture???

Gracias


----------



## Yul

En passant par le verbe anglais "tailgate", je trouve: "Conducir pegado al coche de delante".
Espera opiniones de nativos. 
Yul


----------



## Montepinar

Soy nativo español, pero no sé cómo decir esto.
Si quiero señalar que el de atrás está excesivamente cerca de mí, puedo decir que "tiene su morro (=parte delantera) en mi culo". Eso se entiende, pero no me suena a habitual.
También podrías decir sencillamente que "está encima de tí".
Espera nuevas aportaciones.
Saludos


----------



## windermere

Hola,

Yo soy nativa, y estoy de acuerdo en usar conducir pegado o ir pegado, quizás también podrías usar "pisando los talones", aunque tendría más bien un mátiz de persecución o competición.


----------



## gustave

¡Es que es una manera tan normal de conducir por allí, que ni siquiera se lo ha buscado una manera de describirlo!


----------



## windermere

pues la verdad es que tienes razón. Aquí se conduce muy mal, y eso que ahora quitan puntos por conducir pegado a otro coche, pero no hay manera....


----------



## Montepinar

Acaba de sonarme la expresión:
"llevo a este tipo pegado al culo" o "va pegado a mi culo"
No muy habitual, pero se usa, se entiende y puede servir para traducir


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
¿Y qué tal: pegado al trasero?


----------



## Montepinar

Bien. También valdría


----------



## totor

Por acá lo que se usa es simplemente *pegado al de adelante*, o también se usa mucho *chupado* a secas.

Lo que pasa es que nosotros somos gente bien hablada  .


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Pués aqui en Euskadi, se dice "tengo un coche pegado al trasero" (je prefère à cul, c´est plus jolie).


----------



## gustave

totor said:


> Por acá lo que se usa es simplemente *pegado al de adelante*, o también se usa mucho *chupado* a secas.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que nosotros somos gente bien hablada  .


la gente bien hablada de Francia dice "coller aux fesses"


----------



## LillyOfTheValley

Muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## LillyOfTheValley

Bonsoir,

J'étais en train de relire les réponses que vous m'aviez apporté et je me suis arrêté sur le message de gustave;
"la gente bien hablada de Francia dice "coller aux fesses"
Je te l'accorde Gustave...
Pourtant, je ne pense pas avoir dit déjà; "papier fesse"...
Comme quoi, même "la gente bien hablada de Francia" se surprend à utiliser parfois quelques "grossièretés" dans le parler de tous les jours...
A.


----------



## Pinairun

Ir pegado a las ruedas traseras del otro.


----------



## Aire_Azul

_Buenas noches,_

_En una competición ciclista recuerdo haber oído una vez «chupándole la rueda» refiriéndose al la de el de adelante._
_No sé si en este caso preciso podría ser adecuada la expresión: «chupando las ruedas del de adelante» o si conlleva siempre la idea de competición._

_Un saludo a todos._

_Josiane Aire~~Azul_


----------



## LillyOfTheValley

Hola a todos,

En este caso Aire azul, se podría decir;
"Me chupa las ruedas" o "Me esta chupando las ruedas"?
¿Cual de los 2 esta bien dicho?


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:
*chupar **rueda*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Dicho de un corredor: En ciclismo, colocarse inmediatamente detrás de otro para utilizarlo como pantalla frente a la resistencia del aire.


_Lo llevo chupando rueda._

Salut


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Pinairun said:


> (La expresión es "chupar rueda")
> 
> _Lo llevo chupando rueda._


En France on parle de « sucer la roue », mais en cyclisme seulement !


----------



## Pinairun

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> En France on parle de « sucer la roue », mais en cyclisme seulement !


 
En Espagne et en voiture, on copie l'expression. Mais il me semble que "llevarlo pegado a las ruedas" est plus courant. 

Salut


----------



## Aire_Azul

Merci Pinairun.

L'expression est donc à réserver à des exploits sportifs, si je comprends bien.

Merci Karine,

Je ne connaissais que l'expression "être dans la roue de...".

Bonne soirée à tous.

Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## LillyOfTheValley

Bon et bien, je crois que j'ai l embarras du choix!!
Merci beaucoup à tous et bonne journée!


----------

